# Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen



## Hidden (27. März 2013)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,
da der Winter ja nicht weichen will und ich sehr von den ersten winterharten lila Seerosen fasziniert bin, wollte ich euch hier einige Neuigkeiten vorstellen.Vor eingen Jahren ist es ja erstmals gelungen durch Kreuzung eine winterharte lila Seerose zu züchten, diese (Siam Blue Hardy) war aber nie erhätlich, da sie keine Ableger bildete. Inzwischen sind aber einige weitere Sorten winterharter lila bis pinker Hybriden entstanden. Sie werden oft ISG (intersubgenerische Hybriden) genannt und sind jetzt auch bei wenigen Anbietern in Deutschland erhältlich. Ich persönlich besitze im Moment Siam Purple 1 und 2 sie stammen von http://traumseerose.de/bestand-stockliste/ wo man auch Bilder der Pflanzen sehen kann. Inhaber dieser Seite ist Vasu Manickam, der die Seerosen direkt beim Züchter in Thailand aussucht und importiert. Er ist meiner Kenntnis nach der günstigste und kompetentest Anbieter und hat gleichzeitig die größte Auswahl an ISG Seerosen. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig für diese interessanten Pflanzen begeistern und euch Lust auf die kommende Teich-Saison machen.

Viele Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Lucy79 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo!

Für welche Wassertiefen sind die denn geeignet?


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Der Preis für die Seerosen wäre auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Christine (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Günter, da wirst Du wohl direkt beim Anbieter anfragen müssen. Hidden hat diese Seite nur vorgestellt, ist aber nicht der Verkäufer.


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Jup danke Christine, hätte ja sein können!


----------



## Hidden (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo ihr beiden,
die Wassertiefe sollte so gewählt werden, dass das Wasser sich schnell erwärmt also tendenziell flacher (ca. 30-40 cm Wasser über der Erde) aber nicht so flach, dass sie im Winter komplett durchfrieren. Im Zweifel einfach in einem Topf lassen und  im Winter absenken. Bei Herr Manickam haben sie wenn ich mich richtg erinnere sogar im ungeheizten Gewächshaus überlebt. Nun zum Preis, sie sind natürlich teurer als "normale" Seerosen aber mit einem Preis von ca.90 bis 140 Euro je nach Sorte nicht unerschwinglich. Was welche Sorte genau kostet weiss ich leider nicht.

Viele Grüße
Moritz


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*



Hidden schrieb:


> Bei Herr Manickam haben sie wenn ich mich richtg erinnere sogar im ungeheizten Gewächshaus überlebt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Moritz



Hi Moritz, 

ich wär da trotzdem skeptisch, denn:

meine Engelstrompeten und anderen __ Kübelpflanzen überleben bei mir auch im Kartoffelkeller bei mal 1-2 Grad. Als winterhart verkaufen kann ich sie deswegen trotzdem noch lange nicht

wenn man das so ließt ist es also von den Züchtern der "winterharten blauen Seerosen" bisher  immer noch nicht bewießen worden das die auch im außertropischen Teich garantiert überleben. Solange das nicht durch mehrjährige Freilandkultur in Mitteleuropa, dem nördlichen Amerika oder anderen Klimaten mit Frösten bis min. -20 Grad getestet wurde das die das problemlos aushalten ist das eigentlich unverschämt ohne Nachweis so was als "winterhart" zu deklarieren (nur weil ein winterharter Seerosentypus drin steckt heißt das ja noch nicht das die Nachkommen auch in kalten Klimaten draußen überleben können)

Bei vielen anderen Stauden gibts ja auch jährlich dutzende "neue, winterharte" Züchtungen, die dann aber nach 2 Jahren meißt nirgens mehr zu finden sind, weil sie die versprochenen Erwartungen doch nicht erfüllt haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo,

das Problem mit der Benennung 'winterhart' entsteht durch die wörtliche Übernahme aus dem Englischen. In den USA werden Seerosen grob eingeteilt in 'hardies' und 'tropicals'. Dabei wird jeweils eine gesamte Untergattung der Seerosen entweder zu 'hardies' oder 'tropicals' gerechnet. Das Problem der Winterhärte stellt sich in den USA noch viel schärfer als bei uns, denn die klimatischen Unterschiede innerhalb des Landes sind viel größer als bei uns. Der Unterschied zwischen Florida und Alaska ist gewaltig. Amerikaner sind es daher gewöhnt anhand der Winterhärtetabelle der USDA abzulesen ob eine sie eine bestimmte Pflanze halten können oder nicht. Eine generelle Bezeichung 'winterhart'  gibt es dort nicht, sie wäre bei dem riesigen Land einfach sinnlos. Bei uns ist diese allgemeine Bezeichung eigentlich auch sinnlos (man stelle sich die unterschiedlichen Wintertemperaturen in Berlin, Köln, Freiburg und Berchtesgaden vor), aber im Pflanzenhandel wird sie trotzdem verwendet.

Wenn in den USA bei Seerosen von 'blue hardies'  gesprochen wird, dann ist das keine Aussage über die Winterhärte dieser Pflanzen an einem bestimmten Ort. Es ist vielmehr die Aussage, dass diese Pflanze das Produkt einer Kreuzung ist, deren einer Teil zu den 'hardies' und deren anderer Teil zu den 'tropicals' gezählt wird. Wie winterhart diese Pflanze tatsächlich ist muss man testen, und das wird dann irgendwann auch mit einer Zahlenangabe der USDA Winterhärtetabelle ausgedrückt werden. 

Ich vermute dass diese Kreuzungen eine hohe Winterhärte haben werden. Wir haben inzwischen selbst mit der Kreuzung tropisch x winterhart experimentiert und halten die erzielten Pflanzen vorsichtshalber immer noch in Becken im Gewächshaus. Die Becken frieren im Winter wochenlang zu, aber die Eisschicht ist nie dicker als fünf Zentimeter. __ Tropische Seerosen überleben das nicht, die Kreuzungen überleben bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Hidden (27. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo Frank,
da hast du sicher in Teilen Recht. Aber keine Seerose überlebt -20°C, muss sie aber auch nicht, schließlich sollte sie im Wasser sein, welches wenn es tief genug ist nicht viel kälter als 4°C wird. Mein Satz auf den sich dein Engelstrompeten Beispiel bezieht, war leider missverständlich. Ich meinte, dass sie in einem Mörtelkübel in einem ungeheizten Foliengewächshaus bereits überlebt haben. Man muss natürlich vorsichtig austesten was sie aushalten aber die ersten Ergebnisse deuten an, dass sie deutsche Winter überleben. Es kann dann jeder selber entscheiden ob das reicht oder nicht  Auf alle Fälle sind sie sehr viel einfacher zu überwintern als zum Beispiel __ tropische Seerosen. Im Prinzip gilt das von dir gesagte für jede Seerose, egal ob winterhart oder nicht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn du eine normale wintrharte Seerose bei -20°C frostest nichts mehr austreibt. Die wenigsten Seerosen würden einen Winter im Kübel oder im ganz flachen Wasser überleben. Ein Risiko besteht im Endeffekt wie du schon sagst bei allen nicht heimischen Gartenpflanzen. Bei mir erfriert zum Beispiel immer das __ Hechtkraut, die __ Bartblume (Caryopteris) und Gaura nur als Beispiele. Ich finde die neuen lila "winterharten"  trotz alledem Wahnsinn und eine Bereicherung für den Teich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen!

Zu diesem interessanten Thema melde ich mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder.

Ich habe seit letzem Jahr auch zwei dieser ISG-Hybriden. Ich habe sie auch direkt von Vasu bezogen den ich zufällig kennengelernt habe. Zu ihm muss ich sagen er ist ein sehr komptetenter und vertauenswürdiger Mensch. Er bezieht die Seerosen, wie Hidden es schon erwähnt hat, direkt beim Züchter da er Herrn Pairat Songpanich persönlich kennt. Seine Preise sind auch, wenn man ihn persönlich kennt, weit günstiger als bei manch anderen Seerosenhändlern!

Hatte sie letzten Sommer in 90 Liter Mörtelkübeln gehalten. Sie hatte einige Startschwierigkeiten, weil die Wassertemperatur im Frühjahr vielleicht doch etwas zu kalt war. Vielleicht lags aber auch daran das sie im letzten Jahr erst gepflanzt wurden. Sie sind dann den Sommer über recht gut gewachsen, haben aber leider noch nicht geblüht. Den Winter über habe ich sie in meinem ungeheizten Pflanzenüberwinterungszimmer bei ca. 10 °C gehalten, was sie auch gut vertragen. Ich werde sie in diesem Frühjahr wahrscheinlich, bis es wärmer wird, ein wenig beheizen. Damit sie besser in Schwung kommen. Dann hoffe ich auch das sie blühen.

Soweit ich informiert bin, sind die neuen ISG-Hybriden winterhart solange sie nicht einfrieren. D.h. wie auch bei den gelben winterharten Seerosen, wenn man sie in ausreichender Wassertiefe überwintert, ist es kein Problem.




> Der Unterschied zwischen Florida und Alaska ist gewaltig. Amerikaner sind es daher gewöhnt anhand der Winterhärtetabelle der USDA abzulesen ob eine sie eine bestimmte Pflanze halten können oder nicht. Eine generelle Bezeichung 'winterhart' gibt es dort nicht, sie wäre bei dem riesigen Land einfach sinnlos. Bei uns ist diese allgemeine Bezeichung eigentlich auch sinnlos (man stelle sich die unterschiedlichen Wintertemperaturen in Berlin, Köln, Freiburg und Berchtesgaden vor), aber im Pflanzenhandel wird sie trotzdem verwendet.



Geanu so sehe ich das auch. Wenn hier in Deutschland von einer "winterharten" Pflanze die Rede ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das sie überall winterhart ist. Mal an einem Bsp. einer Yucca rostrata. Im teilweise viel milderen Westen Deutschlands, überlebt diese Yucca die Winter teilweise sogar ohne Regenschutz ohne Probleme. Hier im kalten Osten überlebt diese Yucca nur mit Regenschutz, wenn überhaupt. Denn Temperaturen unter - 20 °C und zweiwöchige Dauerfrostperioden mit teilweise zweistelligen Temperaturen sind schon ein harter Brocken.
Die Bezeichnung winterhart sollte also mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen sein! Mann sollte sich bei sowas am besten die Erfahrungen von Leuten anhören die sowas schon viele Jahre praktizieren und nicht von Händlern die viel Umsatz machen wollen.
Ein Bekannter aus dem BoGa Dresden hat mir mal gesagt man kann eine Pflanzen erst nach ca. 10 Jahren als Winterhart einstufen. Denn dann hat man alle verschiedenen Winter einmal miterlebt.




> ich wär da trotzdem skeptisch, denn:
> 
> meine Engelstrompeten und anderen __ Kübelpflanzen überleben bei mir auch im Kartoffelkeller bei mal 1-2 Grad. Als winterhart verkaufen kann ich sie deswegen trotzdem noch lange nicht
> 
> wenn man das so ließt ist es also von den Züchtern der "winterharten blauen Seerosen" bisher immer noch nicht bewießen worden das die auch im außertropischen Teich garantiert überleben. Solange das nicht durch mehrjährige Freilandkultur in Mitteleuropa, dem nördlichen Amerika oder anderen Klimaten mit Frösten bis min. -20 Grad getestet wurde das die das problemlos aushalten ist das eigentlich unverschämt ohne Nachweis so was als "winterhart" zu deklarieren (nur weil ein winterharter Seerosentypus drin steckt heißt das ja noch nicht das die Nachkommen auch in kalten Klimaten draußen überleben können)



Naja, das kann man aber so auch nicht sagen. Die ganze Sache mit der Winterhärte muss man bei Seerosen sowieso anders betrachten. Denn unten im Teich, sind ja keine - 20 °C. Auch wenn es richtig harte Seerosen gibt, die ein einfrieren vertragen, so ist das doch nicht optimal und viele winterharte Seerosensorten würden es wahrscheinlich nicht oder nur schlecht vertragen. Wie gesagt, wenn die Seerose tief genug steht, denke ich müsste es funktionieren. Genauers kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ich werde auch erst Versuche machen wenn sich meine Intersubs genügend vermehrt haben und ich mal eine Testpflanze im Teich überwintern kann.


Was vielleicht auch noch interessant ist. Kennt ihr die Facebookseite von Mike Giles? Er ist der zweite dem es gelungen ist winterharte mit tropischen Seerosen zu kreuzen. In seinen Bilderalben sind unzähliche ISG-Hybriden zu bewundern. Ihm sind sogar schon Hybriden mir tropische nachtblühenden Seerosen gelungen.
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/turtleislandmike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hi Mirko, 

scheinbar will hier keiner so recht die Winterproblematik die wir hier in Mitteleuropas haben verstehen (die Luft-Temperaturen des Winters fallen hier im Großteil des Landes tagelang mal bis auf -20 Grad ab. (vor 5 Jahren sogar völlig ungewöhlich für meine Gegend auf bis -35Grad) - nur Werner hats ja schon mit den unterschiedlichsten Klimazonen allein in den USA - und den Problem mit den Winterhärteangaben dort - angesprochen wo ich drauf hinaus will

Oben wurde ja schon von Moritz geschrieben das die "Blue Hardy" nicht viel tiefer als -30cm gepflanzt werden soll, weil sie Wärme zum wachsen braucht. 
Was meint ihr denn wie dick ne Eischicht auf nem Teich wird wenn es im Winter mal 2-3 Wochen am Stück auf Nachttemperaturen -20- -25 Grad runtergeht und es auch tagüber deutlichst unter 0 Grad bleibt (wie z.B letzten Februar)
Die Eischschicht auf nem Teich erreicht dann bei wenig Wasservolumen (z.B den angegebenen 1000l von Moritz), was nun mal schneller auskühlt als z.B meine 100.000l schnell ihre 30-40cm, folglich auch eine flach sitzende Seerose (und eingefroren gehen wie Du auch schon selbst geschrieben hast auch die Seerosenrhizome der harten Arten ein. Die großblumigen harten wie sie überall im Handel leicht zu bekommen sind (wenns net gerade Zwergsorten sind) lassen sich allerdings meißt ja auch in Wassertiefen von bis -80 - -100 anpflanzen ohne Wuchsprobleme zu bekommen, daher ist bei diesen ja die Einfriergefahr wesentlich geringer einzuschätzen als bei einer Seerose die nur 1/3 der Tiefe davon haben möchte. 

200-300DM für eine einzelne Seerose sind für sehr viele hier bestimmt auch kein Pappenstiel um sich mal auf Experimente mit dem ungeschützten Auspflanzen im Teich einzulassen um die Winterhärte in den verschiedenen Klimazonen Deutschlands zu testen - seit der Umstellung auf € haben scheinbar schon viele Leute vergessen was das einst mal für Preise zu DM-Zeiten gewesen wären

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch geschrieben das eine angebliche Winterhärte auch erst mal mehrere Jahre unter Freilandbedingungen in den verschiedenen Regionen gestestet werden muß (und net nur in Thailand)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hidden (28. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo Frank,
klar muss getestet werden was die aushalten und du hast mit den Anmerkungen Recht die du machst. Aber irgendwer muss auch mal das testen anfangen  und du traust den ISG ja rein gar nichts zu, wo ich ihnen evtl. zuviel zutraue. In Mark umrechnen kannst du ja wohl echt nicht mehr  sonst brauchst du ja gar nichts mehr kaufen. Was einem die Pflanzen wert sind und was nicht kann man sich ja selber überlegen. Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten wie es bei mir so weitergeht.

Grüße Moritz


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo Frank,



> scheinbar will hier keiner so recht die Winterproblematik die wir hier in Mitteleuropas haben verstehen


Mir ist die Winterproblematik in Mitteleuropa durchaus bewusst. Da ich aus einer eher kälteren Ecke Deutschlands komme. Ich teile Deutschland auch in Winterhärtezonen ein, als zu sagen "die Pflanze ist in (gesamt) Deutschland winterhart". Aber ob man das so 1:1 aus den USA übertragen kann ist fraglich. Denn Wetter ist nicht gleich Klima! Bsp.: Im nördlichen Texas ist USDA-Zone 7, in NRW auch. Aber das Klima ist ein ganz anderes.

Mir ist auch klar das die ISG-Hybriden nicht zu tief gehalten werden sollten. Was glaubst du wie ich einen Großteil meiner kleinwüchsigen Seerosen halte, bei ca. 20 - 40 cm Wassertiefe. Unter anderem auch in Kübeln die mit Sicherheit durchfrieren würden. Da ist es ja logisch das man die Seerosen im Herbst absenkt und im Frühjahr wieder hochholt. Ein freies auspflanzen ist dann bei den Sorten ebend nicht möglich, wie auch bei etlichen anderen winterharten Seerosen auch (vor allem gelbanteilige).
Man muss sich halt immer vor Augen halten was man bereitist für seine Pflanzen/Hobby zu tun. Ich z.B. mach mit die Arbeit meine Seerose im Winter abzusenken oder meine Kübelspflanzen einzuräumen. Wer das nicht will muss halt nach alternativen suchen.

Sicher weiß ich wie dick ne Eisschicht werden kann. Aber wie gesagt, Seerosen tief genug absenken. Außerdem halte ich - 20 bis - 25 °C Nachttemperaturen für 2 - 3 Wochen am Stück für etwas übertrieben! Wo wohnst du denn wo es so lange so kalt ist? Ich wohne in Ostsachsen (Pirna, USDA Zone 6) da ist es schon kälter als in vielen anderen Gebieten Deutschlands. In den letzten 10 Jahren war hier kein Winter kälter als - 21 °C (Stadtklima) und 2 Wochen Dauerfrost. Aber sicher keine unter - 20 °C Nachttemperatur am Stück. Vielleicht mal 2 oder 3 Tage. Gut, auf dem Land ist es Teilweise noch ein Stück kälter (ca. - 25 °C) aber sicher auch nicht am Stück!




> 200-300DM für eine einzelne Seerose sind für sehr viele hier bestimmt auch kein Pappenstiel um sich mal auf Experimente mit dem ungeschützten Auspflanzen im Teich einzulassen um die Winterhärte in den verschiedenen Klimazonen Deutschlands zu testen - seit der Umstellung auf € haben scheinbar schon viele Leute vergessen was das einst mal für Preise zu DM-Zeiten gewesen wären


Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das ich das mache. Wenn meine Intersubs sich ausreichend vermehrt haben, DANN kann man so ein Experiment mal wagen!


Ich habe den Eindruck du bist "gegen" diese Hybriden!? Ist mir früher einmal schon aufgefallen. Kann mich aber auch irren! Aber sieh es mal so. Jetzt wo es endlich gelungen ist die blauviolette Farbe einzukreuzen, stehen einem doch viele Möglichkeiten offen, indem man weiterzüchtet. Wenn es nicht diese Sorten sind, dann vielleicht die nächste Generation oder die übernächste, die dann vielleicht winterhärter sind. Aber wie gesagt, das muss ja noch ausgetestet werden.


----------



## Nymphaion (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo,

ich sehe das auch so, dass die im Moment vorhandenen Kreuzungen die Basis für weitere Züchtungen darstellen und nicht für Privatteiche bestimmt sind. Wir sind da immer noch bei der ersten Generation d.h. 50% des Erbguts stammen von tropischen Seerosen. Wenn sich herausstellen sollte dass die Farben in den nächsten Generationen auch weitergegeben werden, selbst wenn der Anteil tropischen Erbguts auf unter 10% absinkt, dann haben wir erreicht was man bisher nur träumen konnte.

Etwas Ähnliches ist ja mit der Farbe Gelb bei den winterharten Seerosen passiert. Bei wirklich winterharten Wildformen kommt Gelb nicht vor, das wurde über Nymphaea mexicana eingekreuzt, die unsere Winter normalerweise nicht übersteht. Eine der ersten Kreuzungen war '__ Helvola', und die ist nur bedingt winterhart. Alle gelben Seerosen haben Nymphaea mexicana irgendwo im Stammbaum, aber das liegt weit zurück und es wurden nur noch winterharte Sorten eingekreuzt, so dass die gelben Seerosen heute auch ganz überwiegend winterhart sind. In einem Kübel würde ich nicht versuchen sie zu überwintern (das packen auch rein winterharte Seerosen oft nicht), aber im Teich geht es fast immer. Wenn wir so weit mit den Kreuzungen tropisch x winterhart kommen, dann kann man ans Vermarkten denken. Wahrscheinlich geht es dann exakt wie mit den Gelben: die bedingt winterharte 'Helvola'  ist ein Ladenhüter, das tut sich niemand an wenn er diese Farbe auch in winterhart haben kann. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass es die wirklich winterharten blauen günstig geben wird. Der Züchter müsste schön dämlich sein, wenn er sich seine Sorte nicht patentieren ließe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck du bist "gegen" diese Hybriden!? Ist mir früher einmal schon aufgefallen. Kann mich aber auch irren! Aber sieh es mal so. Jetzt wo es endlich gelungen ist die blauviolette Farbe einzukreuzen, stehen einem doch viele Möglichkeiten offen, indem man weiterzüchtet. Wenn es nicht diese Sorten sind, dann vielleicht die nächste Generation oder die übernächste, die dann vielleicht winterhärter sind. Aber wie gesagt, das muss ja noch ausgetestet werden.



Hi Mirco,

nee, gegen die Hybriden hab ich nichts.

Hab halt nur was dagegen wenn Pflanzenneuzüchtungen schon ohne jedlichen Nachweis wie mehrjährige Kulturbedingungen unter entspechenden Bedingungen als richtig "winterhart" angeprießen werden (und so manchen Teichianern falsche Hoffnungen machen blaue Hybriden schon in 2-3 Jahren im Teich haben zu können - woran dann auch noch div. Zeitschriften wie "Gartenteich" "Mein schöner Garten" ect. nicht ganz unschuldig sind)

Meine Vorsicht mit so Aussagen ist auch nicht völlig unbegründet. Ich hab mal jahrelang als Sammelbesteller für 2 Gartenversandbetriebe gearbeitet (Pöt.... und Bal...) und weiß was es heißt wenn sich manche Leute (die von Pflanzen meißt keine allzugroße Ahnung hatten sondern sich nur auf die bunte Bildchen in Katalogen verlassen haben) auf Aussagen wie "erste vollkommen winterharte Ananas","winterharte Frucht-Banane für den Garten", "Melonenbirne winterhart" usw. verlassen und sich so was bestellt und in den Garten gesetzt haben. Die ganzen Reklamationen die auf mich dann als Sammelbesteller zurückfielen weil die Pflanzen nicht das hielten was den Käufern versprochen wurde waren immer sehr nervig
Wie sagt nicht schon das Sprichwort: "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste" oder "Gebranntes Kind scheuts Feuer"

Seitdem bin ich halt immer skeptisch bei noch nicht eindeutig bewießenen Zusagen einer Neuzüchtung

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo Frank,

jetzt wirds richtig interessant, endlich mal ein Insider. Ich hab mich immer gefragt wie diese Versender ihr Geld machen. Die Bilder in den Katalogen sind so plump gefälscht dass es wirklich noch dem Letzten auffallen muss, und die Versprechungen bezüglich der Pflanzen sind hanebüchen. Dazu kommen dann noch reine Phantasiebezeichnungen was die Pflanzennamen angeht. Ich hab mir gesagt, dass entweder alle Kunden wissen dass es nicht funktionieren kann und sie aus Spass doch bestellen (und dann natürlich nicht reklamieren, weil sie eh wussten es geht nicht), oder dass es keine Stammkunden gibt und jedes Jahr zig neue Kunden neu bestellen. Es wird also durchaus reklamiert - und was passiert dann?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hi Werner,

die meißten Leute bestellten damals bei mir ja auch eher ihre Gemüsesamen für den Garten da die meißt älteren Bäuerinen im Dorf ja nicht leicht zum nächsten Fachhandel kamen - da konnte man damals ja auch nicht allzuviel fasch machen, da die Sorten (oder die ersten Srauden die solche Händler lieferten) ja auch schon jahrelang/jahrzehnetelang im Umlauf waren. (vor 20 Jahren waren die Kataloge ja auch noch mit echten Fotos ausgestattet da die Computertechik selbst bei Pöt... und Bal...ja noch am Anfang stand

nach der Rekalamation wurde Ersatz geliefert. (was beim gammeligen Saatgut oder Blumenzwiebeln ja auch problemlos gemacht wurde)

später als immer mehr Pflanzen kamen wurde bei ner Reklamation auch noch neu geliefert, bei ner 2. Reklamation wollten sie dann aber auch den Nachweis für die schlechten Pflanzen haben und man durfte die zurüchsenden um Ersatz zu bekommen

vor 12-13 Jahren gings dann aber los (scheinbar mit der immer größer werdenden Konkurenz der Baumärkte und ihrem wachsenden Pflanzenangebot). Jedes Jahr immer mehr angeblich "neuste" Pflanzenzüchtungen und Versprechungen und den immer getürkteren Fotos in den Katalogen - damals waren die aber auch noch recht natürlich gehalten, aber Jahr für Jahr wurden die "Fälschungen" in der Tat plumper und plumper - die Liferbedingungen der Pflanzen aber ebenfalls:shock (anfang alles noch in Containern, die letzten 2-3 Jahre meiner Bestellungen nur noch trocken - höchstens mal mit ganz wenig Blumenerde zwischen den Wurzeln - versendet - alle Staudenarten hatten dann plötzlich auch nur noch Knollen, keine Wurzeln mehr

vor 7 Jahren hatte ich mir dann mal bei Bal... mal nen __ Taschentuchbaum und einen Königinfrauenschuh bestellt. Der Davidia war nur ein vertrockener Stengel mit abgerissenen Wurzelstück, die Cypripedium reginae ne längliche Knolle von ner Gloriosa rothschildiana

1. Reklamation - Davidia - angeblich wegen der großen Nachfrage momentan ausverkauft - sollte in 3 Wochen geliefert werden
anstelle des __ Frauenschuh kam wieder ne Gloriosa

2. Reklamation - anstelle des Frauenschuh kam wieder ne Gloriosa

3. Reklamation - wieder ne Gloriosa anstelle des Frauenschuh - man schrieb mir das ich wohl keine Ahnung von Pflanzen hätte, das 20cm lange zylindische, fingerdicke Rhizom sei eindeutig ein Frauenschuh und ich sollte mich nicht so anstellen

auf die 4. Reklamation wurde nicht mehr reagiert

das Geld hab ich auch nicht wiedergesehen - auch nicht die versprochene Neulieferung des __ Taubenbaum, um Klage einzureichen war damals leider der Betrag zu gering gewesen

also verloren sie dann halt auch noch 7-8 weitere ehemalige Kunden

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (30. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Ich staune dass sich solche Betriebe am Markt halten können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Ich staune dass sich solche Betriebe am Markt halten können.



Hi Werner,

tja, scheinbar wirken die immer in den Katalogen abgedruckten Leserbriefe von den Unmengen "sehr zufriedenen Kunden" Wunder - wer aber glaubt das die echt von Kunden geschrieben wurden soll dann nachher ruhig auch nach dem Hasen, mit der Kieppe voller Eier auf dem Rücken, im Garten ausschau halten

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Ich schreib jetzt auch so fingierte Briefe in unseren Katalog:

Frau Hildtrud H. aus B. schreibt uns: Vielen Dank für die wunderschöne winterharte tropische Seerose. Sie kam an Silvester an und hat sich selbst in unserem Teich gepflanzt nachdem sie die Eisdecke mit einer Spitzhacke durchschlagen hatte. Sie blüht ununterbrochen seit der ersten Woche nach der Pflanzung und verlässt jeden Dienstag und Freitag für zwei Stunden den Teich um meine Wäsche zu bügeln.


----------



## Annett (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Ihr Lieben...

so langsam aber sicher werdet Ihr vollends Off-Topic.

Ich finde das Thema spannend und hätte gern selbst solch ein *winterhartes* blaues oder violettes Exemplar im Teich. Vielleicht erlebe ich das ja in 10 oder 20 Jahren noch?! :smoki
Oder sollte das schneller gehen?


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

@Annett

he! in meinem letzten Beitrag kam eine Seerose vor! das ist nicht off-topic!


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Hallo,

Originalaussage von Herrn M. 





> "Ich biete nur winterharte Seerose an. Alle, im Katalog bezeichnete Seerosen wurde offiziell in Deutschland bzw. in Europa, die Winterhärte getestet,und ausgesprochen winterhart. Die sind besondere Auslese. Sehr blühfreudig sind Sie auch."



Preise der mich interessierenden Sorten (violett-blau) liegen knapp unter 100 Euro und darüber. 
Laut eigener Aussage im zugeschickten PDF-Katalog stammen die Rhizome aus Thailand, von einem befreundeten Züchter. Die Preise reichen insgesamt von 55 Euro (weiß oder __ rosa Seerosen) bis zu 110 Euro.

Mir ist das Eisen noch zu heiß.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

offiziell auf Winterhärte getestet?

Mir ist neu dass es da einen offiziellen Test gibt. Welche Organisation sollte den durchführen?


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Werner,

das frag bitte nicht mich. 
Wie gesagt, mir sind 100 Euro für eine einzige Seerose, wo ich mir der Winterhärte nicht vollkommen sicher sein kann, momentan einfach zu viel Kohle. Vielleicht bekommt man sie in einigen Jahren für 50? Da würde ich sehr angestrengt darüber nachdenken und es dann wahrscheinlich ausprobieren. 
Ich muss nicht unbedingt eine der Ersten mit einer blauen, winterharten Seerose im Teich sein.
Eine hellblaue, tropische hatte ich ja schon.


----------



## Hidden (11. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte nur noch ein kleines update geben. Die Homepage von Vasu Manickam wurde in den letzen Tagen aktualisiert und man kann jetzt auch Bilder der ISG-Seerosen von Mike Giles sehen, welche von den Farben her kräftiger sind und den tropischen noch näher kommen. Man kann sie noch nicht kaufen, es ist aber ein netter Einblick was noch auf uns zukommt

Gruß
Moritz

LINK: http://traumseerose.de/intersubgeneric-isg-von-mike-giles/


----------



## sltmanickam (30. Apr. 2013)

meine Engelstrompeten und anderen __ Kübelpflanzen überleben bei mir auch im Kartoffelkeller bei mal 1-2 Grad. Als winterhart verkaufen kann ich sie deswegen trotzdem noch lange nicht

@ __ Knoblauchkröte 

Ich besitze viele winterharte blau lila Hybriden, die HardyxTropical (ISG) genannt. Man sollte erstmal diese Seerose selbst kultivieren, um Meinungen zu äußern weil Vermutung ist kein Beweis und Seerosen mit Engelstrompeten zu Vergleichen ist so wie so nicht besonders angebracht. 
Ich habe auch paar selbst gekreuzte Sämlinge HXT, die unseren Winter überlebt haben.
 
HXT Sämling mit blaulilafarbton an der Blattunterseite.
 
Hoch wahrscheinlich Blau oder Lila Farben hervorbringen wird.

Winterharte Rhizome
 
Von meinem Freund Herrn Pairat Songpanich
 
Ich habe persönlich vor 2 jahren ein Stück winterharte Blaulila Seerose bei Herrn Dieter Bechtold  www.dasbunte.de gegeben. Er kann das auch bestätigen. 
Herr Wallner, vielleicht fragen Sie mal Herrn Bechthold. Es lohnt sich. 

Beispiel tropische Seerosenknollen... Da sieht man der Unterschied zwischen Tropische Knollen und winterharte Rhizhome.


----------



## sltmanickam (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neues von den Winterharten lila Seerosen*

Das Bild 'Siam Purple 1'wurde von Herrn Dieter Bechthold aufgenommen.
Im März. Nach unserem strengen Winter. 
Herr Wallner stellte eine Frage welcher offizielle Beweiss
Ich bin Miglied von WWALA World waterlilies and 
__ Lotus Association (Boardmember) und auch bei IWGS.
Über offizielles Ergebnis von ISg winterhärtetest kann man bei IWGs anfordern oder 
Bei __ Victoria Adventure lesen.


----------



## sltmanickam (24. Feb. 2015)

Hallo liebe Seerosen Freunde
 ich möchte 

meine winterharte lila __ blaue seerosen vorstellen.


----------



## sltmanickam (24. Feb. 2015)

Weitere Infos bitte 
www.traumseerose.de - zuchtbericht
Freue mich auf Ihre Kommentare 
Danke


----------



## bekamax (24. Feb. 2015)

Guten Morgen!
ich freue mich sehr über die vielen neuen Züchtungen! Die Seerosen sind traumhaft schön!!!

Ich würde mich über viele Fotos freuen.


----------



## sltmanickam (24. Feb. 2015)

http://www.traumseerose.de/mein-zuchtbericht/
Ganz unten
Die unten gezeigten Bilder sind von Mike Giles
Kein Photoshop persönlich gelichtet
Sehr oft unsere modernen Kameras sehr schwierig echte Farbe wiederzugeben.


----------



## sltmanickam (24. Feb. 2015)

wenn das nicht blau ist dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr was die Leute wie Frank und Christine beweisen soll.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch eine skeptische Antwort : die Farbe ist nicht blau sondern Pink


----------



## bekamax (24. Feb. 2015)

Die Strahlkraft dieser Blüten ist wunderwunderschön. egal ob blau, lila oder himmelgrün!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2015)

sltmanickam schrieb:


> wenn das nicht blau ist dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr was die Leute wie Frank und Christine beweisen soll.
> die Farbe ist nicht blau sondern Pink



Hi,

das ist wenigsten mal ein "blau" was auch als blau durchgehen kann. (wie ich ja schon schrieb sind für mich __ blaue Seerosen so welche wie es die Naturvorkommen von N. capensis, N. nouchali, N. gigantea ect zeigen und net so was, wie auch Christine sichtlich monierte was als  "winterharte blaue" Seerosen bezeichet wird und dann aber eindeutige Sortennamen "Pink" "Purple" ect stehen haz und farblich entsprechend der Sortennamen aussieht. Bei so ner Sortenbezeichnungen dann von ner blauen Seerosen sprechen wäre so genau wie wenn ein Staudenzüchter einen weißmachen will das ein Papaver  "Alba", "Aurantiacum" "Aurea" oder "Salmon" immer noch ein knallroter Stauden-__ Mohn ist

Wo man allerdings bei dem wichtigeren anderen Problem der "winterharten blauen" ist (was schon seit Jahren von sehr vielen Botanikern moniert wird und wofür es immer noch keine wissenschaftlich gesicherten Beweise gibt
Wieviele Jahre hat diese blaue Sorte denn schon in den Klimazonen 5 - 6 oder auch den "milden" 7 draußen ungeschützt im Freiland (wir reden hier nicht von nen kalten Gewächshaus) hinter sich gebracht? (um eben den eindeutig belegbaren Beweis einer "blauen winterharten" vollkommen zu bestätigen.). Denn nur was jahrelang ohne einen extra Winterschutz draußen im Garten überleben kann, kann man hier auch als winterhart bezeichnen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2015)

Ich finde die sehr schick.....aber auch wenn ich noch einige Eimer in den Teich stellen könnte.....der Preis ist mir etwas zu hoch.....

Mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja noch was schickes nicht zu großes im 30 Euro Bereich. 
PS. Alle meine Seerosen haben diesen Winter gepackt. 
Nymphaea Froebeli   [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-006-nymphaea-gloriosa-jpg.141585/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba']Nymphaea Gloriosa   [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-007-nymphaea-clyde-ikins-jpg.141586/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-006-nymphaea-gloriosa-jpg.141585/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-007-nymphaea-clyde-ikins-jpg.141586/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba']Nymphaea `Clyde Ikins  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-008-nymphaea-vom-aldi-jpg.141587/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba']Nymphaea `vom Aldi` [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-009-seerose-von-hartmut-jpg.141588/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'] [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-006-nymphaea-gloriosa-jpg.141585/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-007-nymphaea-clyde-ikins-jpg.141586/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-008-nymphaea-vom-aldi-jpg.141587/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-009-seerose-von-hartmut-jpg.141588/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba']Nymphaea von Hartmut [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-006-nymphaea-gloriosa-jpg.141585/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-007-nymphaea-clyde-ikins-jpg.141586/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-008-nymphaea-vom-aldi-jpg.141587/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-009-seerose-von-hartmut-jpg.141588/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-006-nymphaea-gloriosa-jpg.141585/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-007-nymphaea-clyde-ikins-jpg.141586/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-008-nymphaea-vom-aldi-jpg.141587/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba'][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-02-12-009-seerose-von-hartmut-jpg.141588/?temp_hash=bdc4f9db8f825f0c8d908c5dada504ba']  [/URL] [/URL] [/URL] [/URL]


----------



## sltmanickam (11. März 2015)

Queen Sirikit
Isg von Pairat
winterhart 
www.traumseerose.de


----------



## sltmanickam (11. März 2015)

Meine winterharte X tropische kreuzungs 
Sämlinge 
weitere Infos
www.traumseerose.de


----------



## sltmanickam (3. Jan. 2016)

Hallo forenfreunde,
Endlich möchte ich einige eigene Züchtungen von 2015, die endlich geblüht haben, vorstellen. Diese Hybriden sind, das Ergebnis von Kreuzungen zwischen winterharten und tropishen Seerosen. Eine Hellblaue gibt es auch schon


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2016)

Echt schöne Pflanzen.....möchtest du nicht vielleicht ein paar in der Nachbarschaft auslagern. 

Die ist echt schön die Winterharte  Nymphaea Manickam 

Gewinnt der mal Grade eine Internationale Meisterschaft bei den Winterharten. Toll gemacht.


----------



## sltmanickam (3. Jan. 2016)

Einige aus dem Jahr 2015


----------



## sltmanickam (3. Jan. 2016)

Meine Hellblaue???? HxT


----------

